# Case ideas?



## uncappedmarker (Jan 13, 2005)

This is my first post here, and I've been a watcher for a little while.
I can't decide what to do with this old computer of mine...a 733mHZ p3. It's and ugly lookin' thing, but I cannot seem to throw it away, even though it's been long since replaced. Anyone have any ideas?

It looks like this:
























This is with the plastic casing on the front and top. It also comes off and looks a lot more modern:









































*Thoughts:*
-Paint the outside with acrylic and saw a window into the side, add some lights or some blinking lights, etc...
-Add a new on/off switch, maybe this one:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/pcmods/cables/6c9d/
-Change the HDD and Power LED's to brilliant blue
-Cut a ventilation hole in the top for an exhaust fan.

Please help!

ray:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Any old case has loads of potential- it all depends on what your creative side can do. We have a sizeable modding community here, but I don't know how many are still active. 

As for the old computer, if you're looking for some place to give it to, you could check with your local goodwill to see if they accept old computers. Otherwise, there's always a kid somewhere looking for a computer to tinker with.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

that's the exact same machine my girlfriend has, but hers is a 533 mhz.

there isnt alot of room in there, and the power supply is 175 watts i think. (all i remember for sure is it was wimpy)


----------



## gotrootdude (Jan 12, 2005)

Cheaper to buy a new case, if you can fit the PS and mobo in a new case.. About the only thing worth salvage on that thing is dremeling off the mobo tray for attaching to a homemade case..


----------

